# Sir Granville Bantock



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Granville Bantock is fairly obscure these days, though not "forgotten" as some like to claim. Though the 'Sir' in the thread title testifies to he esteem in which he was held. He was a shining light in British music from the turn of the century and into the 20th; a top-ranker easily on a par with Elgar. He was 20 before he even started at the Royal College of Music (originally destined for 'Empire Service') but he made up for that with a fairly substantial output.

Here are three excellent pieces of his:

Pagan Poem for flute and piano:





Overture 'The Frogs' (after Aristophanes). I've posted the original symphonic version conducted by the composer, but in truth the brass band arrangement is better:





And Prometheus unbound. This was first played at the 1933 national brass band festival (started in 1900). Writing serious pieces for brass ensembles was not looked down on the way it sometimes is now:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hyperion has issued an excellent series of his works, got them all, love them all.

As a starter I would recommend the one that has 
A Celtic Symphony / The Witch of Atlas / The Sea Reivers / A Hebridean Symphony (1993)


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Hyperion has issued an excellent series of his works, got them all, love them all.
> 
> As a starter I would recommend the one that has
> A Celtic Symphony / The Witch of Atlas / The Sea Reivers / A Hebridean Symphony (1993)


I have that very box set!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

...And the one which has The Pagan Symphony


----------

